# أيهما أفضل !!!!



## Eng . Ziyad Hamam (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
يعطيكم العافيه جميعا .. 
عندي سؤال للجميع والى طلاب الاردن خاصةً .. أريد أن اسأل ايهما أفضل وأقوى في مجال هندسة الاتصالات ؟؟ هل كلية الحجاوي جامعة اليرموك أم جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا ..
أي أحد لديه فكره بالموضوع يساعدني ..
تحيااتي اليكم اصدقائي


----------



## العبادي_079 (4 مايو 2010)

*تحية طيبة وبعد ,,

أخي العزيز الاثنتين من أفضل الجامعات الاردنية ,انا مهندس اتصالات والكترونيات من جامعة العلوم التطبيقية , والي درسني الاتصالات والي فهمني التخصص وما هي الاتصالات الدكتور الفاضل محمد مفيد وكان دكتور في جامعة اليرموك والان هوه في العلوم التطبيقة , لانه من مؤسسينها , وايضا ً الدكتور شافع فريحات دكتور في العلوم التطبيقية وكان يعمل في وكاله الفضاء الامريكية ناسا , والعديد من الدكاترة الرائعين , أخي العزيز أنا أنصحك وين محمد مفيد روح لان هذا الانسان علامه في الاتصالات , بصراحة انا لم افهم شي بالاتصالات من بعد فضل الله الا على يديه *


----------



## Eng . Ziyad Hamam (7 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ما قصرت .. وان شاء الله ينور دربك وقلبك اخي 
اللي عندو اضافات من الشباب يضيفيها وشكرا لكم


----------



## Eng . Ziyad Hamam (18 مايو 2010)

مافي أحد عندو رأي ثاني للموضع ؟؟؟؟
تحيااااتي


----------

